# WINDOWS 7 C drive filling up automatically



## alaap988 (Sep 20, 2010)

the c:/ on win 7 fills up automatically
i have around 20.2 gb of free space but as soon as it is a min of starting up the comp it starts filling it up automatically and drains down to 54kb and says not enough space to perform any task on the comp
i dont want to format the pc and i dont have any restore points
any clue what should i do
it affects my download as well as internet surfing
also i tested for anti virus
never could complete it because space was 0kb free so no process ran but i hav a fixed virus check every night and i havnt seen a virus in the result

also the safe mode shows 3.64 mb free
and i deleted stuff to make it up to 20gb as i thought i nade some error and transferred a few files to the c:/ so deleted a 7gb game

please help me asap

thanks in advance


----------



## zigzag3143 (May 31, 2009)

alaap988 said:


> the c:/ on win 7 fills up automatically
> i have around 20.2 gb of free space but as soon as it is a min of starting up the comp it starts filling it up automatically and drains down to 54kb and says not enough space to perform any task on the comp
> i dont want to format the pc and i dont have any restore points
> any clue what should i do
> ...


Could be anything but I would start by downloading malwarebytes and running a full virus scan in safe mode.

Do you have a win 7 dvd to boot from?


----------



## jujuswift (Feb 2, 2010)

use the system monitoring tool incorperated with 7 to monitor the drive activity and which program is using up all the resources, possibly that will help you to find the culprit for starters, you can use the start Orb then search to find the tool.


----------



## alaap988 (Sep 20, 2010)

jujuswift said:


> use the system monitoring tool incorperated with 7 to monitor the drive activity and which program is using up all the resources, possibly that will help you to find the culprit for starters, you can use the start Orb then search to find the tool.


can u give me some directions
i dont kind of get what to do

i did start the process monitor
but now what ?


----------



## alaap988 (Sep 20, 2010)

zigzag3143 said:


> Could be anything but I would start by downloading malwarebytes and running a full virus scan in safe mode.
> 
> Do you have a win 7 dvd to boot from?


i did try safe mode
but same issue

"not enough space to perform action "

can u tell me something other than downloading
as i said all my downloads are sloe
close to 2 kbps only


----------



## jujuswift (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm not infront a PC with W7 so i cannot give specific instructions until i'm home, in the mean time, look around a bit, doesn't take a techie to find the ins and outs, it should give you a couple options, memory monitoring, processor, hard drive use, etc, check out the HD and processor, see what processes are using up most of your resources on boot, give it a shot don't be timid.


----------



## alaap988 (Sep 20, 2010)

its something called tracerpt.exe thats eating most of my memory 46%
i suspended it for the time being but then again it sosnt solve the problem

i went on msconfig and unchecked all the options except antivirus
still the same


----------



## jujuswift (Feb 2, 2010)

The Problem may be related to that same Tracerpt.exe, might be infected or a replica in virus form, what virus protection do you use, i understand you may not have much time after you boot as usually when all the drive is used windows gets slow or unstable, for me at least, do you have time to create a new user, its my all time temporary fix to deal with Viruses and other nagging issue, do so if you can and see if that new user has the same problem.


----------



## alaap988 (Sep 20, 2010)

i use avira antivirus
fully updated

okay ill see what i can do with the new user
ill do it asap


----------



## jujuswift (Feb 2, 2010)

ok, if the new user is good then just use it to do a system scan, perhaps that will help to weed out the little critter.


----------



## alaap988 (Sep 20, 2010)

nope bud
even that did not work


----------



## RaytheBear (Sep 14, 2010)

Get a hold of another computer and try this and hopefully it will help:

http://www.avg.com/us-en/avg-rescue-cd

Please read the directions carefully.

Note: There are other such tools out there, but I find this one, one of the easiest to use.

Good luck
Ray


----------



## TechJD (Sep 20, 2010)

run Disk Cleanup
that should give you enough room to get
CCleaner http://www.piriform.com/
Run CCleaner that should give you room to install 
Malwarebytes

also look in C:\Users\(your user name)\Downloads\ see if you can delete anything to give you more space

*tracerpt.exe is part of windows but make sure you dont have *StartManSvc.exe running also it''s not part of windows


----------

